# Best Music Apps



## Laura (Mar 7, 2013)

I currently use:

Spotify (premium)

hype machine - http://hypem.com/

Concert Vault - http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/concerts/

What apps/websites do you use which are music related? Any new apps popping up that interest you?

Maybe we can start a list


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

MOG Streaming. Their sound quality is great. Like a cd. Similar to Spotify. 
Last.fm is good for looking up similar Composers to the one you are interested in.


----------



## Gimano (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm subscribed to this French service called Qobuz: 
Not sure if it's available outside France and Belgium though.
Their repertoire is huge and it's based on monthly or yearly fee which gives you access to everything. You can also store albums on a disk (not readable by other players off course).


----------

